# Novarossi RX21R1WCS motor info?



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where this engine- the R1- fits into the realm of onroad motors today? 7 port, sounds like it might be an older motor... would appreciate any appraisals of this motor anyone can offer. Thanks! 
Wes


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

The RX21WCS2008 is a very good on-road engine for a more reasonable price. Best used on smaller tracks or tracks with no sweeping corners at the end of the back stretch. A 359 has more top end. The couple of RX21's I ran this summer both jumped out of the corner and were very quick.


----------

